# jailbait



## jocose

So, I had an email from MyCameraEye in which he elucidates upon the safety protocol of the Nation's Metro.  This got me to thinking.  What are your great stories with brushes with the law in your pursuit for the perfect photograph?

Here's my 3:

I took a picture of an ashtray (a closeup, mind you) at L'Enfant Plaza--Department of Transportation--and securtiy asked what I was doing.  I said, "um...taking pictures."  Her response, "are you a photographer?"  I was too dumbfounded to be jocose.  I just nodded and showed her the pic I had just taken.  Apparently it's a matter of national security to not allow people to take pics of dirty ashtrays.

Another time I was taking pictures outside of a building in Wilmington, DE and the Secret Service or Marshalls (I'm not sure which) came up to me and told me that I wasn't allowed to take pictures.  I was tempted to cross the street and take their pics...but they have guns.

Christmas Eve.  I wanted to take a picture of the mosaic at Department of Justice, and they needed 2 forms of ID and wanted to photocopy my driver's license.


----------



## dirtnapper

National Security, didn't you know!?  Sad,  what it is comming to in our land. I had a cop wannabe at an amusement park get in my face about taking pics..and    then they must have a family member in it....."Noah, stand there" I said to my nephew..and then I took the pic...he walked away.


----------



## FlightShadow

I was trying to take pics of planes at a little municipal airport in Florida with a Northrop-Grumman installation.  Next thing I know, a guy in a fuel truck pulls up next to me, and says that if I don't leave, he'll call the guys with M-16s and they'll be there in 2 minutes.  I left.

Area 51 in the middle of Florida? LOL


----------



## JonMikal

never had a brush with the 'man'.

had an old woman beat the hell out of me with an umbrella once for taking her picture. after i collected all my gear i informed her she wouldn't be getting a copy.


----------



## Chiller

I have been kicked out of a cemetery for taking pics.  Apparently it is a privacy issue.   I imformed the security dude that there are no signs to indicate that photography is prohibited, and that I would not have known.  He took down my license plate and was going to call the police.  I was then escorted out of the grounds.  But..........I beat the system.  Now I cycle there, and they have no idea who I am now....and they can catche the long haired freaky guy on the bike

  I was also booted off the front lawn of an office building downtown. They have a statue of a ....photographer.   It looked really cool, so I strolled up to get a closer look. I had no idea the place had motion sensors....on a statue.   Two sharp dressed security guards asked "is that a camera"?  These are the smartest security guards they could send to me...brilliant folk.  I said..."yeah.. I want to get a photo of the photographer statue"    They said that I was tresspassing and to leave.  So....I stepped to the sidewalk...put my zoom lens on, and took the shot from there...to the surprise of two arm-folded-highly-intellegent-frowning security guards.


----------



## clarinetJWD

Nothing exciting, just the usual.  Sir, you can't take pictures here.  Except for when the guy chased me off a parking garage for "loitering" ...


----------



## clarinetJWD

Chiller said:
			
		

> So....I stepped to the sidewalk...put my zoom lens on, and took the shot from there...to the surprise of two arm-folded-highly-intellegent-frowning security guards.


Yeah, I did that once.  It was fun


----------



## Unimaxium

I've never had an encounter, but I'm always prepared for one. I've learned from stories and so I'm pretty sure I know my rights. I also know what places I'm likely to be harassed about taking pictures so I tend to avoid them (subways, airports, etc.) But whatever, if something ever happens then I think I know how to react.

I think the closest I've ever been was on the NYC meetup when danaelc99 was taking a photo of a building and some dude came out and told him not to take pics. He eventually posted the pic in the gallery thread hehe. Ok yeah that's probably even too vicarious to be worth mentioning, but I felt like making this post longer.



			
				JonMikal said:
			
		

> never had a brush with the 'man'.
> 
> had an old woman beat the hell out of me with an umbrella once for taking her picture. after i collected all my gear i informed her she wouldn't be getting a copy.


 Didn't you get your avatar pic (not the one you have now but your normal one with the finger pointing) from someone trying to get you to not take their picture? Like... at a protest or something.


----------



## Digital Matt

I was walking around downtown Clevealnd one evening at sunset, following the reflections in the windows of buildings when I suddenly realized I was on the grounds of the Federal Courthouse.  The reason I knew was because I heard a whistle blow, and 5 guards coming out of the bushes practically all around me.  They surrounded me, and the head honcho asked me what I was doing.  Since it was difficult for him to grasp, I explained to him that I was taking pictures of the building.  He said, "why?".  I almost laughed, except that probably wasn't what he wanted to hear, so I told him, "because the light is interesting".  He went on to tell me it's illegal to photograph a federal building on federal property, but if I walked across the street, it'd be ok.

That seems really dumb to me.  Really dumb.


----------



## jocose

Digital Matt said:
			
		

> He went on to tell me it's illegal to photograph a federal building on federal property, but if I walked across the street, it'd be ok.
> 
> That seems really dumb to me.  Really dumb.




Yea, I've been told the same thing.  You would think that they would rather have ON the property so they can see what your taking pics of.  If you're across the street, you could be shooting the guard posts.

Thank God we have sharp people making up these rules.


----------



## JonMikal

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> I've never had an encounter, but I'm always prepared for one. I've learned from stories and so I'm pretty sure I know my rights. I also know what places I'm likely to be harassed about taking pictures so I tend to avoid them (subways, airports, etc.) But whatever, if something ever happens then I think I know how to react.
> 
> I think the closest I've ever been was on the NYC meetup when danaelc99 was taking a photo of a building and some dude came out and told him not to take pics. He eventually posted the pic in the gallery thread hehe. Ok yeah that's probably even too vicarious to be worth mentioning, but I felt like making this post longer.
> 
> *Didn't you get your avatar pic (not the one you have now but your normal one with the finger pointing) from someone trying to get you to not take their picture? Like... at a protest or something*.


 
yes, but he wasn't a lawman


----------



## Xmetal

JonMikal said:
			
		

> never had a brush with the 'man'.
> 
> had an old woman beat the hell out of me with an umbrella once for taking her picture. after i collected all my gear i informed her she wouldn't be getting a copy.



Wishin' I was a fly on the wall that day!


----------



## anicole

JonMikal said:
			
		

> *never had a brush with the 'man'*.
> 
> had an old woman beat the hell out of me with an umbrella once for taking her picture. after i collected all my gear i informed her she wouldn't be getting a copy.


 
one must constantly wonder why ... on the job courtesy, perhaps?!?

as for the other ...


----------



## LaFoto

Oh dear, what is waiting for little Innocent Me when I come over in three months time?


----------



## jocose

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Oh dear, what is waiting for little Innocent Me when I come over in three months time?


 
Don't worry...we'll protect you.

Besides, it seems that "tourists" read foriegners are allowed to take pics to their hearts' content...it's just us law-abiding citizens who have problems... :mrgreen:


----------



## mentos_007

I'm glad that our ehemmm.. National Security isn't so tight!


----------



## JTHphoto

i've never had a brush-in with "the man" but i strictly adhere to all the rules and laws, even the useless ones... :er: usually i am just out in the middle of nowhere where nobody else is around...

all the undeveloped land near my house has signs like these "STATE TRUST LAND, NO TRESPASSING! Enter by permission only! Violators will be fined, imprisoned, tortured, bludgeoned, electrocuted & hanged!" I have never really wanted to tempt fate. 

I heard once that if you had a Game & Fish license you could access State Trust Land, but i'm not sure, can anyone confirm or refute this?


----------



## LaFoto

Jocose, help me even now: what kind of "Protective Gear" should I wear to make absolutely obvious I am a tourist. And note: I don't own a "dirndl" and my husband has shed the "Lederhosen" at 10! Under greatest protest! And much indignation per part of his mom. So that is not to be had!


----------



## jocose

LaFoto said:
			
		

> Jocose, help me even now: what kind of "Protective Gear" should I wear to make absolutely obvious I am a tourist. And note: I don't own a "dirndl" and *my husband has shed the "Lederhosen"* at 10! Under greatest protest! And much indignation per part of his mom. So that is not to be had!


 
OMG...I would pay money for a pic :lmao:  

I think one of those bags around your waist (a fanny pack in the US/ a bum bag in the UK), Big floppy hat, shorts, black socks to your knees, camera around your neck, backpack, and a Japanese-English Dictionary would probably help   (God I make me laugh!)


----------



## LaFoto

jocose said:
			
		

> OMG...I would pay money for a pic :lmao:


 
OK. My bad. He *replaced *them, or took off the Lederhosen and put on others... blue jeans, I would assume ... only I seem to know his parents wouldn't let him...



			
				jocose said:
			
		

> ... (God I make me laugh!)


 
I am glad I can be of help!


----------



## jocose

LaFoto said:
			
		

> OK. My bad. He *replaced *them, or took off the Lederhosen and put on others... blue jeans, I would assume ... only I seem to know his parents wouldn't let him...
> 
> 
> 
> I am glad I can be of help!


 
I got it...but I meant I would pay to see him IN the lederhosen!


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, I am sure there still are some old photos somewhere.............


----------



## jocose

excellent.

If I ever get over to Germany, we'll have to take a pic of ME in some lederhosen!


----------



## doenoe

ok, im gonna start collecting money now to get Jocose to Germany
Anyone wanna contribute something?


----------



## PlasticSpanner

The only close encounter I've ever had was years ago at an RAF Station (Cosford) where a few friends & I were helping out at the airshow.  Late that night we decided to take a look at the Shackelton AEW and found the pilots access open so we went inside to have a look & take some photos. After about 20 minutes I could hear my friend talking to someone outside the hatch so I peeped down to see two pairs of boots, combat trousers & the barrels of 2 SLR Rifles!

They dragged all of us out, searched us & took ID's & demanded to know what we were doing.  After over 30 minutes of explaining and chat it turned out these MPs knew another MP who came from our Squadron (Air Cadets)  

In the end they allowed us to get a good look at the aircraft whilst they waited outside! :thumbup:


----------



## clarinetJWD

doenoe said:
			
		

> ok, im gonna start collecting money now to get Jocose to Germany
> Anyone wanna contribute something?


If people will help me get to Germany, I'll have my picture taken in nothing but lederhosen


----------



## jocose

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> If people will help me get to Germany, I'll have my picture taken in nothing but lederhosen


 
Yea? Well, I'll have my picture taken in nothing by Joe's lederhosen.

Oh, wait, that didn't make any sense....

Oh, well, here's to 1,102!


----------



## clarinetJWD

jocose said:
			
		

> Yea? Well, I'll have my picture taken in nothing by Joe's lederhosen.
> 
> Oh, wait, that didn't make any sense....
> 
> Oh, well, here's to 1,102!



:cheers:


----------



## jocose

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> :cheers:


 
OK, so if y'all pay for me to go to Germany, you'll get pics of me in nothing but a Stein!!


----------

